# Comment désimlocker iPad 1/3G/64 go



## Amiborg (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad 3G/64 bloqué Orange, depuis 2 ans.
Est il possible de le désimlocker avant de le vendre, merci.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2013)

Oui, il faut demander a Orange.


----------



## Amiborg (11 Mars 2013)

Merci.


----------

